# Sigismund's armour



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Does anyone know whether, Sigsmund's armour was yellow like the traditional Imperial Fist colours and bore his heraldry, the black cross, or was it black like the Emperor's Champions of the Black Templars. I'd prefer it was yellow, but I'm slightly worried when he shows up later on in the HH series, it'll be black, since I want to paint the original model in his likeness.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I believe it only became black once he took up the mantle of Emperor's Champion during the Siege of Terra. So it depends on when exactly your heresy -era army is set.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

It is also interesting to note that Dorn himself garbed himself in Black armour following the Heresy.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

CotE, good observation!

I like touches like that, they add to the mystique and history of a Chapter.


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

From page 130, Horus Rising, 5th anniversary edition, by Dan Abnett:



> "The first two were Astartes of the Imperial Fists, almost glowing in their yellow plate. The third was... Rogal Dorn..."


Page 133,



> "Abaddon introduced them as Sigismund, First Captain of the Imperial Fists, resplendent in black and white heraldry, and Efried..."


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm, I've currently painted mine in the golden yellow all my fists will be, but with his shoulder pads and emblems in black and white. Think it looks quite nice, I don't really want him to look like a generic Black Templar Emperor's Champion 

He does get "the best armour available" before the siege takes place, so those two quotes are set before he gets the armour.


----------



## Fulgrim308 (Feb 18, 2012)

Sigismunds armour was black with a secondary colour of gold/yellow


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Fulgrim308 said:


> Sigismunds armour was black with a secondary colour of gold/yellow


When he became Emperor's Champion maybe but before that- no.


----------

